# Attack betta!



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I have the flu so my reflexes are WAY off. I was just feeding Kilo and I guess I wasn't doing it fast enough. The big monster jumped about two inches out of the water and hit the thumb I was using to hold his lid up. I screamed and dropped the lid like a big sissy, like he was a piranha or somethin. So I geared myself up and tried a second time and he did it again. I can just imagine what it's gonna be like when he's another inch bigger. :shock: Monster fish!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That's funny! lol It looks like you have Jaws on your hands! lol


----------



## xgoingdownx (Jan 29, 2010)

Haha. My betta only jumps when I hold the bloodworms above his tank.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

That's what I get for calling him a big froo froo softie fish. Lol. Maybe I should have named him Jaws.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

LOL.. Freddie jumped out and BIT me one time when I was trying to move a piece of his plant that was sticking out of the water.. he actually bit me!!!! I was so freaked out, I'm such a sissy I can't even touch my fish (I mean I could if it were an emergency.. but I'd still be freaked out).


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I had to pick Fernnando up off the carpet. I didn't want to pick him up but what was I supposed to do? lol I was like "uh oh, how am I going to get him off the floor and back into his tank?" lol


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

This made me laugh out loud! Chance will jump up and actually clamp down on my finger if I don't feed him fast enough haha. Haze jumps but won't bite. Fishy now will attack my fingers and I've only had him for 3 days!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh great, now I'm going to be skittish about being clamped upon. Lol! You guys make me laugh. I've never had to grab one of these guys but there's an old story my Mom tells about finding me on our front steps giving mouth to mouth to a goldfish so apparently I can and will pick one up.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

All I gotta say is.. I didn't know they could bite so hard!.. I mean it didn't hurt but if Freddie were the size of a dog I'd be missing a finger! I don't think I'll ever be brave enough to hand feed them.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

jesus he must have wanted a piece of you :-D

mine only jump for blood worms.... but i have no problem
with touching fish... with my old VT's i could just lift them
out of the tank with my hand for water changing. they'de
just swim onto my hand


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Hahahaha!!! I know this well!! Jello can jump SO high and the first him he did it He CLAMPED down on me! He also bit me when I was hand feeding him once, (Never did that again) Took my like 5 minutes to calm down LOL. 

When I feed Angel, I have to quick throw the pellets in before she jumps! If I let her, she'd jump out of her tank! Luckily, she has a very secure cover!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Most of my girls will 'nip' my fingers if I place them in their tank, but Gloria BITES! It does hurt more than you'd think it would. I was shocked the first time she did it. Lol.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

None of mine really jump.. When Freddie bit me my finger was only like an inch above the water. I frequently leave the tops open or off on my tanks during the day (for better air circulation) and I've never had a suicide attempt.. not even in the 1 gallons


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Tango bites me all the time but it never hurt. So far. I have a feeling Kilo could put a hurt on me if he wanted to. His mouth is twice Tango's size. 

I've heard they were jumpers but I never really had an appreciation for it. Now I get it! No wonder ya'll are always saying lids, lids, lids. Lol!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

lol all mine bite but Fru. Chance will clamp down hard though it scares me!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Okay, so he totally attacks. Lol! I can't even put a finger in there. He's like a shark. What happened to my sweet puppy fish!? He doesn't even flare and yet he was all 'om nom nom nom' on my finger! It didn't hurt and I made myself leave my finger in there thinking he'd get bored. Nope. He just kept getting more distance and hitting me harder. LOL! Do they ever like, grow out of it?! Hehehehe.


----------



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

The girls in my sorority will follow my hands around their tank when I'm doing somehting like moving a plant but thankfully no one has bit me yet. Dallas is the only one who jumps out of the water though I'm sure the others could be convinced. My males are all just lazy turds.

I actually used to have a slight fear of fish I guess. Could not STAND to touch one. I have no idea why, I grew up fishing and cleanign my own fish. But having my Bettas cured me of that. First day I had Ringo he got his head stuck between two rocks and I had to save him. The girls have no fear and will swim up against my hands, and Flare lets me pet him  Razzi is the only anti social fish. He is a little skittish and flares up at the eye dropper I used to feed everyone frozen brine shrimp.


----------



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

Too funny!


----------



## bex101 (Mar 3, 2010)

Thats good to know my daughters fish Sarah (hes a male dont try to tell that to a six yr old) tends to follow us all over the tank but lately hes taken to nipping at her fingers when she puts in the food so far it seems like hes just saying hi but ill have to keep an eye on it. I am just thankfull he hasn't taken to jumping trying to test water with a fish nudging the test tubes is hard enough. Of couse he might not jump because he knows the food goes in the feeding ring and that's where hes waiting when the lid comes off.


----------



## kamrail (Mar 3, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> All I gotta say is.. I didn't know they could bite so hard!.. I mean it didn't hurt but if Freddie were the size of a dog I'd be missing a finger! I don't think I'll ever be brave enough to hand feed them.



i like it wen my sis Betta's bit me


----------

